# Wolf Primers?



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone out there using Wolf brand primers? I have a shot at some for a decent price. Opinions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never used them but some of my friends have. So far no problems with LP/SP's. I am going to try some next time I get down to the shop.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I have never used them but some of my friends have.


Same here. I have mostly used Winchester and CCI primers. The friends that have used the Wolf had nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've reloaded about 1000 so far.....no problems.

They seem to fit a little snugger than the Winchesters but I kind of like that. I can feel the primer load in my progressive loader.


----------



## Messenger (Sep 29, 2009)

Wolf primers are a little hotter. They will get you 50 - 70 fps more. They are a little on the hard side like CCI.


----------

